# Leisure batteries



## nickpl (Sep 16, 2008)

Hi everyone,

My understanding from reading various threads re leisure batteries, is that it's advisable to fit batteries of similar types and capacities for charging benefits. I would like to increase the available battery storage on my vehicle. I currently have two 85a/h at the mo and would like to add a further single battery of 270,without removing the other two. Would this be possible if a further battery charger was added to cover the 270 only. Or is it advisable to just add two 110's or 125's into the existing charging system, also will I need a larger charger or does the number of batteries and capacities not affect this.. 

Please bare in mind when reading the above that I am a complete numpty re electrical stuff, so this may appear to the experienced to be the dumbest question of the day..  or not.. 8)


----------



## ex_moore_power (Mar 10, 2010)

Hi Nickpl,

Firstly never mix batteries be it technology, amp/hr or age it just doesn't work.

I always recommend using 2 - 3 110 - 125 amp/hr these work the best and you don't normally have to change the charger or rewire.

Justin


----------



## pieterv (Feb 3, 2009)

As to the size of the charger: your existing charger will charge up a larger battery bank, but it will obviously take longer. 

So, you need to think about your pattern of usage. If you are going to discharge your batteries quite deeply (it is not recommended to go beyond 50%; batteries have a limited number of charge-discharge cycles before they deteriorate, the deeper the discharge the lower this number of cycles, i.e. the shorter the lifespan), how quickly do you need to be able to recharge them?

If after a discharge you have plenty of time to recharge, there is not that much need for a big charger.


----------



## nickpl (Sep 16, 2008)

Thank you all, I'll take your advice..

Nick


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

If you want and actually need to go big then get a matched pair of 6 volt traction batteries, golf buggy types and connect them in series. No sharing problems with this arrangement.

With parallel connected 12 volt batteries there is always a compromise.

More here :-
http://www.motts.org/second leisiure battery.htm


----------

